# Won't eat - losing weight - mysterious limp...



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

Kuno (male GSD, 9 mos) has been having appetite problems for awhile, but now he just won't eat. We're making him chicken, hamburgers, whatever it takes, and hand feeding - but he still does not have an appetite. 

Took him to the vet, and they x-ray'd his stomach and did blood work, both of which appear normal. Since he was a smaller pup, we've noticed that sometimes he seems to gag a bit or cough up kibble when eating (small sized puppy nuggets). I attributed that to the size of the food being too small for him to chew yet too large to swallow and we switched to a larger sized food. But the vet is now suggesting that maybe they should keep him for a day and see if there is a problem with him swallowing that might be making him not want to eat.

Poor guy is losing weight when he should be gaining, and is skin and bones. He weighs less now than he did at 6 months when he was neutered.

I noticed yesterday that he has a slight limp and seems to be a shoulder bothering him. Could be totally unrelated. He is also lacking in energy and drive.

Probably going to set up an appointment for Monday to have the vet keep him for the day and do more tests.... any thoughts?


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Hope your vet can figure it out and that your pup starts to feel better. I would guess that maybe he is lacking in drive and energy because he isnt eating?


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

My first guess would be Pano. Caja had a hard time when she was younger and would still eat but not her usual inhale. Fyurie had a small bout and he wouldn't eat at all for a few days.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wouldn't wait thru the weekend for a vet appt, go today! He may have pano(limping).
What about mega E? This site may be of help: 
http://www.caninemegaesophagus.org

Healing thoughts for Kuno.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I fostered a rescued German Shepherd puppy for a rescue and she became quite ill while I had her. After about a week of trying to find out what was wrong (no appetite, lethargy and limping), my vet did x-rays and found hypertrophic osteodystrophy. The treatment is pain relief and some anti-inflammatory medication. Similar to panosteitis, the dogs grow out of this as they get older and their bone growth slows down. 

Shannon


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Has he had his heart checked?


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI wouldn't wait thru the weekend for a vet appt, go today! He may have pano(limping).
> What about mega E? This site may be of help:
> http://www.caninemegaesophagus.org
> 
> Healing thoughts for Kuno.


Interesting - thanks for the link. I have a call in to the vet and waiting for the call back, but it will most likely be Monday before we can get him in. The good news is that there is an emergency vet clinic less than 1/2 mile from our house so that if he gets really bad nights or weekends we can take him there.

I will ask the vet about Mega-E and Pano though, just to be sure she's considering them.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDHas he had his heart checked?


Other than what they would do on a routine visit, I don't think so. Something else to ask the vet about...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Has he been checked for tick diseases recently? I also thought of mega-e, although I don't think that normally does not affect their appetite, just their ability to swallow, but who knows? 

I hope the vet will have some answers for you so that he can start eating and feel better!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Since you are talking to the vet anyway, may as well mention this:

PRAA 

If your vet has never seen or heard of it, ask them to look it up.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It can't be PRAA. That is a birth defect and shows up immediately after they are weaned. They are completely unable to eat solid food. I had a foster puppy with this--a working line sable who was turned into a vet to be pts. The vet did the surgery and turned him over to rescue. 

Darcy1 also had a foster pup with this.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

This sounds like the symptoms exactly for the tick borne disease ehrlichia. Just had a recent blood test done for a female who was looking thin and less energy and she tested positive. Treated with course of antibiotics and she has put back on weight and increased energy. A breeder friend of mine had a female a couple years back lose an entire litter to this tick borne disease. I would definitely as the vet to test again for this.
http://www.workingdogs.com/doc0045.htm


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

I would be surprised if it were a tick related issue (though wouldn't rule it out) because we have a tree-free backyard. However, he was recently in wooded areas on vacation, but also swam almost daily and that was only a few weeks ago.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Well the combo of symptoms fits for tick disease and also for pano so I would have him checked for both.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

Yep - ruling out tick related diseases is on my check list for the vet. 

Today is his worst so far, just lying there - diahrea - runny nose - pitiful eyes... he's not drinking as much water as I'd like either.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Could you take him back to the vet today? I would be very worried about dehydration. And if it is a tick related disease then the sooner it's treated, the better. He hasn't gotten any vaccinations lately has he? Was he vaccinated for Lyme's? 

Look at this list of symptoms--he's got a bunch of them! I would take him in today. They can use the 4T snap test and you'll know right away and can get him on doxycyclene (sp?). 

http://www.mirage-samoyeds.com/tick.htm#2.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

Don't think today will be an option, but if he worstens we have the emer clinic just across the road.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeows......shows up immediately after they are weaned. They are completely unable to eat solid food.


That isn't always true. It "ususally" shows up by *6 months* according to another site. I was supposed to get a pup that ended up having this, he ate fine until almost 8 weeks. (He was eating "food" for 4 weeks by that time.)

My guess would be that one that shows signs at weaning has it "worse" than one that doesn't show signs until it is older.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LedZepI would be surprised if it were a tick related issue (though wouldn't rule it out) because we have a tree-free backyard. However, he was recently in wooded areas on vacation, but also swam almost daily and that was only a few weeks ago.


Just FYI- Swimming would not make ticks drop off, or "wash off", if that is what you implying.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: sprzybyl
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LedZepI would be surprised if it were a tick related issue (though wouldn't rule it out) because we have a tree-free backyard. However, he was recently in wooded areas on vacation, but also swam almost daily and that was only a few weeks ago.
> ...


I also live it a "tree free" area (the desert) and we have ticks. Ticks don't need trees.


----------



## localhost (Jun 20, 2008)

diarrhea and not drinking water could easily kill him via dehydration.

it sounds as if he already has the prerequisite symptoms of needing to go to the vet immediately. 

i would think (hope) your vet would confirm the opinion that this is already an emergency situation.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

The rescued GSD puppy that I fostered had the same symptoms and every vet, e-vet included, tried to tell me that the puppy probably had parvo because she had diarrhea. Her temperature was elevated, no eating, lethargic, no drinking and limping. Finally, my "old" vet took x-rays and did some digging in veterinary journals and found the hypertrophic osteodystrophy. Once she got the correct treatment, she was fine and improved. 

I will never forget that, at one point, this ten week old puppy did not move for five hours. She had a total of five veterinary visits in just three days, but we finally got the right diagnosis and treatment. 

Shannon


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

There are some tick diseases that can be transmitted via critters in the water. 

My experience is that ticks need tall grass and shrubs more than trees....


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

Well, he has an all-day appointment for Monday so we will ask them to rule out tick related illnesses. They already did a blood screen on Wednesday and I would think that they probably looked for those already... but worth asking.

The good news is that he is eating a tiny bit (hand fed, in very small portions) and drinking enough water to keep him hydrated. He seems to feel a little better today. The diarhea seems to be gone (either from the pills, or just over it). Energy level is still non-exisent for the most part, but I was able to engage him briefly in a game of keep away with the basketball.

The vet called yesterday and said that MegaE is the main thing they plan to test for on Monday. Will be good to know either way, so they can treat accordingly.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

Well, Kuno spent all day yesterday at the vet. They found nothing and offered no meaningful information. They did not do the test for MegaE because "he wouldn't eat the barrium". I was really pissed and told them so. He is in because he won't eat - what makes them think he will eat some chalky tasting crap??? 

They took more blood and offered no explanation. They gave him a shot of Cortozone yesterday to stimulate his appetite - which it did... for a few hours. Now he is back to not eating, and continues his diarhea (almost a full week now).

I am watching my 9 month old pup slowly starve to death and the vet acts like they couldn't care less - so long as they can dream up more ways to bill me.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Led-are you near UPenn at all? I would give them a call. You must be beside yourself. Okay-you are pretty close- http://www.vet.upenn.edu/RyanHospital.aspx is their website. Not sure if you need a referral but it would help to get all his vet records to take with you. http://www.vet.upenn.edu/RyanHospital/SpecialtyCareServices/InternalMedicine/tabid/437/Default.aspx

I've never been there, but have taken two of my dogs to Cornell and love the vet teaching hospital concept. I feel like I am getting a team for my dog. 

Take care to you and Kuno.


----------



## localhost (Jun 20, 2008)

Are you able to find a large, vet clinic (comprised of multiple vets with various specialties) that could diagnose what's wrong? I had to drive 2000 miles to see a certain specialist that cured my 8 year old of something *so* simple, that I am still amazed and annoyed that it wasn't properly diagnosed from the beginning.

It is insanely frustrating for you and Kuno, I know, as he can likely be easily treated and cured with the right knowledgeable vet.

I am annoyed that your vet hasn't referred you to a specialist or consulted with his peers to seek help. That alone is a red flag.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would worry about what to do about that vet later and right now concentrate on getting your dog help immediately. The vet school is a good idea and otherwise I would be on the phone calling around to find another vet who will really figure out what's wrong. 

Have you read this site: http://www.gcvs.com/internists/megaesophagus.htm

Is his breathing labored? I'm assuming they would have noticed if he had pneumonia when you took him to the vet but that is the big risk with mega-E and it IS life threatening if not treated. 

Have you tried to feed him a slurry? One of my fosters had PRAA and was corrected with surgery but has Mega-E. He eats a slurry and does fine. I recommend the Honest Kitchen diets to his new owners and that is working well for him. 

Did they do all of the tick tests?
Another possibility is giardia. That can kill the appetite and cause lethargy, etc. Did they test for that?


----------



## localhost (Jun 20, 2008)

It looks like the U Penn is about 1 1/2 hours from Dover:

The Matthew J. Ryan Veterinary Hospital in Philadelphia.
Appointments (8:30 a.m. -- 4:30 p.m., Monday through Friday): 215.746.8387.
Emergencies (24 hours a day): 215.746.8911. 

They *might* know of a clinic closer to you if you tell them what you have been going through and the severity of the situation.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Can you go to a different vet???!?! asap!!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I heard very good things about UPenn from friends who used their emergency services.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

As of this afternoon, they had not received the test results. They are supposed to call me tomorrow morning. If I don't hear from them by 10 AM I will call. I am prepared to ask them for his records and everything they have tested for thus far, to take to another vet.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Whether you decide to take him to another vet or not, be sure to get a copy of *all* tests that have been run.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

Okay, here's the update. 

Blood tests did not show any pancreas problems, or anything else that they were screening for. We asked the vet if neutering him at 6 1/2 months might have been too early and after getting defensive about it, the vet conceded that there could be a hormone imbalance and/or he might have some sort of infection or something. He prescribed some antibiotics and prednisone (he says the brain will see the prednisone as the same as testosterone).

So, nearly a week later - Kuno is eating like crazy (dry food and raw). He is visibly perkier and his stools have finally normalized. We're thrilled! 

He still has a bit of a limp in his right front leg, but could be from muscle loss or he may have injured it slightly at some point. We're keeping our eye on that.

Thanks for everyone's concern and suggestions! Hopefully we're on the road to full recovery and weight gain.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

Okay, here's the update. 

Blood tests did not show any pancreas problems, or anything else that they were screening for. We asked the vet if neutering him at 6 1/2 months might have been too early and after getting defensive about it, the vet conceded that there could be a hormone imbalance and/or he might have some sort of infection or something. He prescribed some antibiotics and prednisone (he says the brain will see the prednisone as the same as testosterone).

So, nearly a week later - Kuno is eating like crazy (dry food and raw). He is visibly perkier and his stools have finally normalized. We're thrilled! 

He still has a bit of a limp in his right front leg, but could be from muscle loss or he may have injured it slightly at some point. We're keeping our eye on that.

Thanks for everyone's concern and suggestions! Hopefully we're on the road to full recovery and weight gain.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

oh so glad to hear!


----------

